# MKIV Masontech's CLUNKING! grr



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*MKIV Masontech's / BagYard's CLUNKING! grr*

okay let me start off by saying two things:
1. I searched and found absolutely nothing that was actually helpful, so unless you know of a thread thats helpful with this, shut it.
2. * I ABSOLUTLY LOVE MY MASONTECH FRONT STRUTS! * So i am in no way saying anything negative about them. They are amazing struts and i wouldn't trade them for anything else. they go SUPER low and the ride is INCREDIBLY COMFORTABLE! i would recommend them to anyone. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
With that said, my MKIV Masontech front struts have been CLUNKING like a B#%^H since i put them it. i've also heard that this is a common problem with similar air struts. It's really getting annoying and loud and i really want to fix this problem. Who knows what i could do to fix this?








Hope everyone has a great New Years


















_Modified by sbuogr at 3:11 PM 1-5-2010_


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: MKIV Masontech's / BagYard's CLUNKING! grr (sbuogr)*

when does it clunk? one side or both? do they both do it at the same time? bag pressure? anything hitting/rubbing/binding.... lots of questions/answers


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: MKIV Masontech's / BagYard's CLUNKING! grr (a2lowvw)*

sounds like the top of the strut is clunking on something.. i dont drive really low, so its not my axle binding. it was both sides, now its mainly the passenger side


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: MKIV Masontech's / BagYard's CLUNKING! grr (sbuogr)*

i would start checking strut mounts and control arm bushings. running a sway? check and make sure you don't have contact with the hood


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: MKIV Masontech's / BagYard's CLUNKING! grr (a2lowvw)*

has brand new control arm bushings. there was never contact wit the hood. its been doing this since august


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: MKIV Masontech's / BagYard's CLUNKING! grr (sbuogr)*

sway bar? and when does it do it? bumps, dips, turns....


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: MKIV Masontech's / BagYard's CLUNKING! grr (a2lowvw)*

literally.. it just DOES it. whenever it pleases. my sway was deleted and frame was notched.


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: MKIV Masontech's / BagYard's CLUNKING! grr (sbuogr)*

i would try and get it onto a parallel rack. compress the suspension and see if you can get it to do it.


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: MKIV Masontech's / BagYard's CLUNKING! grr (a2lowvw)*

hmm.. yeah i should def try that. i've heard that this is a common problem though..


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: MKIV Masontech's / BagYard's CLUNKING! grr (sbuogr)*

problem is that alot of things can cause clunks. could be the struts... could be something else.


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

check your bushings and bearings, tomspro(sp?) recently posted a thread about his being shot, which could potentially cause some clunking probably. I also have the new mason-tech fronts, but no clunks at all, ive had em in since the week before h20 and i just checked my bushings the other day and they seemed fine


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

Hey what could be happening is that the plate on top of the bag is hitting the underside of your strut tower. Contact Scott via email at [email protected] and tell him your problem and he will help you out you probably need a set of spacers


----------



## 2lowcoupedoor (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: (tomespo)*

I would bet it's a issue with the bag binding against the upper strut plate. Is your bearing positions correctly to where it moves without binding? I would start with taking the strut apart and inspecting that first.


----------



## hellaSmoked (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: (2lowcoupedoor)*

Did you read appleton's threads? I don't remember anyone ever figuring this out.


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (hellaSmoked)*

If it is the older style it is most likely the strut insert inside of the threaded housing banging around... Its only held in there with a C-Clip. He had his replaced. Call MasonTech


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (From 2 to 5)*

faulty strut bushings. can almost guarantee it


----------



## crippled4life (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ryanmiller* »_faulty strut bushings. can almost guarantee it









x2 this would be my guess too, dont think it has anything to do with the actual strut just the bushing do u have the mason techs that u have to drill 3 holes in the top of the strut tower?


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: (crippled4life)*

noo
Ryan.. PM'ed you


----------



## my00dub (Jan 8, 2008)

*Re: (sbuogr)*

check to see if ur tire is rubbin the strut


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: (my00dub)*

that is definitely not the issue.


----------



## Flat Black VW (Nov 25, 2007)

*Re: (sbuogr)*

When I first did my coilovers I had a wierd clunking sound and it was from putting together the strut bushings and bearings in the wrong orders, I took it out put it all right and it was fine, worth atleast taking the strut out to make sire Its all right


----------



## AndyTran (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: (Flat Black VW)*

try replacing the shorty bushing with a stock OEM one


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: (AndyTran)*

i contacted scott mason about those spacers.. still no answer.


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: (sbuogr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sbuogr* »_i contacted scott mason about those spacers.. still no answer.









contact him via email everytime I had a question or problem I did that and he got back to me within 1-2 days


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: (tomespo)*

Who else has had this problem and what did you do to fix it? its really getting ****ing annoying now.

















_Modified by sbuogr at 3:59 PM 1-5-2010_


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: (sbuogr)*

okay, so for anyone experiencing this problem.. here is a good attempt at resolving the problem:
Get in touch with SCOTT MASON at [email protected] and ask him for the strut spacers.
and
order the strut half-caps by EURO-IMAGE TUNING.
this is what i did.. problem solved. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (sbuogr)*

my moms had the new spacer since before h2o and new strut hats. but started making noise again.


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

yup.. mine is making noise again too.. but its much quieter and less frequent.


----------



## DRVRFWND (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: (sbuogr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sbuogr* »_yup.. mine is making noise again too.. but its much quieter and less frequent. 


what does the strut spacer look like?


----------



## proshot (Apr 22, 2004)

Check the slotted nut on top of the strut that holds the bushing on. Mine was a few turns loose (B&Gs, not Mason Tech) and it would clunk constantly.


----------



## Racer Rob (Aug 26, 2003)

*FV-QR*

is there any pics of these strut spacers? mine is clunking now and i see that the bearing which i presume is the small audi 90 ones is popping up through the strut tower. i am going to buy some new OEM strut bushings and bearings today hoping this will solve my issue. 
But if i can get away with getting these spacers and buying the audi ones then i would like to do this. 
What would you fellow vortexers recommend


----------



## TackeeA3 (Feb 13, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Racer Rob)*

I have clunking too...I need me some spacers


----------



## sdv3 (Oct 26, 2005)

probably the mounts.....make sure the tops tight and the mounts aren't toast


----------



## chasattack (Aug 15, 2007)

ive got this problem too i know its the strut itself and ive contacted scott about it and he does not respond... of coarse


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (chasattack)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chasattack* »_ive got this problem too i know its the strut itself and ive contacted scott about it and he does not respond... of coarse 

what makes you 100% sure that it is the strut making the noise?


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (Rat4Life)*

any popping ive ever gotten and is usually the same as everyone else is the actual strut top comes out of the strut tower when turning and then pops back down so you hear a popping noise. scott has once again redesign the strut top design and is sending me 2 new tops and bearings


----------



## chasattack (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: (Rat4Life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rat4Life* »_
what makes you 100% sure that it is the strut making the noise?

yeah ive checked over everything. at first i thought it was a ball joint even tough there was no play i replace that. wheel bearings are new so are control arm bushings. i also put the oem bushings in there and still noise.
finally i switched the struts and now i get the noise on the other side of the car.


----------



## veeko (Oct 26, 2005)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_any popping ive ever gotten and is usually the same as everyone else is the actual strut top comes out of the strut tower when turning and then pops back down so you hear a popping noise. scott has once again redesign the strut top design and is sending me 2 new tops and bearings 

would you mind tossing up a pic when the tops and bearings arrive? i bought my mine in november but still haven't installed them yet and i'm just trying to avoid any potential issues prior to install.


_Modified by veeko at 7:52 PM 3-23-2010_


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: MKIV Masontech's / BagYard's CLUNKING! grr (sbuogr)*

well.. today i noticed my passenger side "clunking" got about 100 times more loud, frequent, and annoying.
my driver side, however, is a newer strut with the redesigned tops, and it is quiet as can be.
i've pretty much had it with the noise. theres no way of making it stop, it just gets worse every day. the time has come... to cross over to the dark side. (if ya know what i'm sayin') http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










_Modified by sbuogr at 9:10 PM 4-23-2010_


----------

